# Recommend a Book on Salvation



## CharlieJ (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a comprehensive introduction to salvation from a Reformed perspective. Something that explains the context of salvation (sin, grace, cross, etc.) and the different objective and subjective actions and processes involved. It doesn't have to be super long, in fact, I'd rather it not be. I'm not looking for polemical defenses of the 5 points. 

To give examples, I've found a few books close to what I'm looking for. _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ by John Murray is a good book, but it only explains the _ordo salutis_ and is a bit on the dry side. _The Cross and Salvation_ by Bruce Demarest is a magnificent volume, but a bit heavy on the historical overviews and not fully Reformed. _Complete in Him_ by Michael Barrett is just about exactly right, but for some reason it seems difficult to get a hold of a copy (out of print?).


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 9, 2010)

"The Gospel According to Jesus" by MacArthur is good, a bit on the longer side though.


----------



## jambo (Apr 9, 2010)

E Kevan "Salvation"

Also I am currently reading through "In My Place Condemned He stood" by Jim Packer and Mark Dever and Stephen Charnock's "Christ Crucified"


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Although all the books recommended so far are useful, I don't think any of them are both 1) what I asked for and 2) easily available. I'm a bit perplexed at this lacuna in the literature. I looked on WTSbooks but didn't find anything.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 9, 2010)

Saved From What... 
R. C. Sproul.

Amazon.com: Saved from What? (9781581344172): R. C. Sproul, Lane T. Dennis: Books


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 9, 2010)

The Holy Spirit - John Owen


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2010)

The Cross of Christ by John Stott


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would recommend Anthony Hoekema's book, _Saved by Grace_. The book explains all of the aspects of salvation such as the gospel call, union with Christ, regeneration, justification, sanctification, conversion, repentance, faith, the work of the Holy Spirit, and the perseverance of true believers.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 10, 2010)

The Potter's Freedom by James White.

AMR


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I plan on looking through these recommendations.


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 10, 2010)

Charlie, is this book for you to read, or to recommend to someone else?

While trying to think of the various Puritan treatments that fit the rather specific requirements above (context and scope of salvation, covering both objective and subjective aspects, while being "introductory" and short -- that's a tall order!), one of the works which comes prominently to mind is Perkin's _A Golden Chain_. If that doesn't quite fit the bill, there are a few other works that might.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 10, 2010)

Amazon.com: The Cross and Salvation: The Doctrine of Salvation (Foundations of Evangelical Theology) (9781581348125): Bruce Demarest, John S. Feinberg: Books
The Cross and Salvation: The Doctrine of Salvation (Foundations of Evangelical Theology) ~ Bruce Demarest

it's a good book and it takes you not only though the reformed view but many other views as well. from man's inability to his glorification.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 10, 2010)

Paul, I'm looking for a book that I can give to new believers or to people new to Reformed theology. It needs to give the big picture context of salvation, explain briefly the various components and terms, foster spiritual growth and reflection, and avoid (as much as possible) polemics. I've been using _Complete in Him_ by Michael Barrett, but it's by this dinky little publisher, kind of expensive, and not always easily available.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 10, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Paul, I'm looking for a book that I can give to new believers or to people new to Reformed theology. It needs to give the big picture context of salvation, explain briefly the various components and terms, foster spiritual growth and reflection, and avoid (as much as possible) polemics. I've been using _Complete in Him_ by Michael Barrett, but it's by this dinky little publisher, kind of expensive, and not always easily available.


 
For that situation I like 50 reasons Jesus came to die by John Piper:

Amazon.com: Fifty Reasons Why Jesus Came to Die (9781581347883): John Piper: Books


----------



## py3ak (Apr 10, 2010)

All of Grace

That should be fairly readily available in print form.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 10, 2010)

I flipped through a copy of _What Is the Gospel ?_ the other day at the local Christian bookstore. I can't remember the author, but it's put out by Mark Dever's Nine Marks ministry. It was very basic but seemed to be good, and it's written from a Reformed perspective.


----------



## tommyb (Apr 10, 2010)

Bondage of the Will. Luther's classic on justification has never been surpassed. This book is what drove me into the reformed camp and I've never looked back.


----------



## westminken (Apr 10, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> I'm looking for a comprehensive introduction to salvation from a Reformed perspective. Something that explains the context of salvation (sin, grace, cross, etc.) and the different objective and subjective actions and processes involved. It doesn't have to be super long, in fact, I'd rather it not be. I'm not looking for polemical defenses of the 5 points.
> 
> To give examples, I've found a few books close to what I'm looking for. _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ by John Murray is a good book, but it only explains the _ordo salutis_ and is a bit on the dry side. _The Cross and Salvation_ by Bruce Demarest is a magnificent volume, but a bit heavy on the historical overviews and not fully Reformed. _Complete in Him_ by Michael Barrett is just about exactly right, but for some reason it seems difficult to get a hold of a copy (out of print?).


 
Michael Barrett's book is at RHB. I recently ordered it. You might have to ask for it. It was not on the website but in the latest Tolle Lege March 2010.


----------



## LeeD (Apr 10, 2010)

The first book that came to mind was John Murray's work (as you mentioned in your first post). Another helpful (quick read) is Charles Leiter's "Justification & Regeneration". Finally, Paul Washer has written the first 2 chapters of a study of redemption and they are free in PDF form (download here). Hope this helps some.


----------

